# F450 tires



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I need new tires for my F450 2wd. It's a plow truck and sees little milage. 
They are the 19.5 wheels


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

I just bought some tires for my F450. I went with Hercules, kinda an off brand, but much cheaper than Goodyear, General etc. Id shop around to try and find the best price. These tires were somewhere around 293 a piece mounted.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Cooper C140HD

Not saying this is the place to buy them, just a site you can see them http://images.google.com/imgres?img...s?q=cooper+tire+c140&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N I love them, they are outstanding. They make 4X4 almost pointless


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks guys, the coppers look nice as well as the hercules. I will hit the tire guy monday and see what deal I can get.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Are you running steers up front or a more aggressive tire like the rear? Have steers on my 3500hd thought about swaping them out in the winter, but not sure it would be wourth the aggrevation/money. For a high miles per year on the trucks stay with the high end brand names, you will see much better tire wear vs lowend. 

DAFF


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I will run the same tire on the front. It will see little milage outside of plowing


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

i got a set of Nitto Dura Grapplers on my F-350 dually..i don't know if they make it in the 19.5

got mine off of www.discounttiredirect.com FREE UPS SHIPPING.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Got a few prices today, Michelin XD52 $320 per tire. These were load range G. The others I got prices on, Continentals load range F $242 and the Bridgestone $290 load range F
The tire shop has a recaps and those were 120 a piece. Depending on my tires though if they were good, sidewalls and casing


----------

